# iPad 2 : stockage diminue à vue d'oeil.



## PPE (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le problème suivant depuis quelques temps avec mon ipad: le stockage diminue de façon totalement incompréhensible jusqu'à atteindre 0 octets d'espace libre. J'ai tenté de restaurer l'ipad (comme un nouvel ipad) et le problème se reproduit. C'est la catégorie "autre" qui augmente petit à petit pour, au bout de quelques heures, saturer complètement l'ipad.

Je n'en suis pas sur mais j'ai l'impression que c'est lié à l'utilisation d'itunes match... car si je lance l'application Musique, cela provoque une rapide diminution de l'espace libre.

C'est extrêmement pénible car lorsque le stockage est saturé, l'ipad saccade et devient quasi inutilisable !
Ce problème est récent.

Merci d'avance si vous avez une idée pour m'aider à régler le problème.


----------



## adixya (14 Juillet 2014)

Après avoir lu quelques sujets sur Internet, il semble que ios 7 à un bug majeur avec iTunes Match.

Apparemment, c'est un gros problème pour pas mal de monde utilisant iTunes Match et ios 7.
Certains semblent éviter le problème en n'utilisant pas l'appli de musique d'Apple mais une appli d'un autre éditeur, car il semble que c'est à l'utilisation de l'appli musiques que le remplissage de "autre" commence.
Ou alors d'autres désactivent iTunes Match en attendant un éventuel correctif d'Apple, qui est la solution de dernier recours.

Bouh c'est moche tout ça...


----------



## lineakd (15 Juillet 2014)

@ppe, si ta tablette est jailbreakée, efface tous les fichiers qui sont dans "/>var>mobile>Media>CloudAssets".
Sinon, tu connectes l'ipad à ton ordi puis se servir du logiciel iexplorer ou ifunbox et effacé tous les fichiers qui sont dans "media/cloudassets".
L'autre solution plus radicale est la réinitialisation "effacer contenu et les réglages".


----------



## PPE (15 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses.

L'iPad n'est pas jaibreaké. Je vais regarder du coté des logiciels proposés mais je rappelle que j'ai déjà fait une restauration complète comme nouvel iPad. Le souci étant que le stockage diminue très vite (en quelques heures) même après cette restauration...


----------



## lineakd (15 Juillet 2014)

@ppe, le plus simple encore si tu utilises beaucoup itunes match en streaming.
C'est de supprimer les données de l'app musique, de temps en temps, en allant dans l'app "réglages/général/utilisation/stockage/musique". Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, un appui/glisser vers gauche sur "toute la musique" et tu appuies sur supprimer.


----------



## adixya (15 Juillet 2014)

Sur le forum que j'ai lu, la restauration est inutile, la catégorie autre se remet a grossir des que l'appli de musiques est lancée.

C'est un vrai problème d'iTunes Match avec ios 7 bien documenré au niveau des symptômes mais pas reconnu par Apple.


----------



## PPE (16 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est exactement ça. Par contre, je ne rencontre pas le problème sur un iphone 5S. J'ai remarqué également qu'en redémarrant l'ipad, je retrouvais de l'espace... pour quelques heures seulement...


----------



## lineakd (16 Juillet 2014)

@adixya, je ne l'ai pas lu. Je l'ai testé...
La mémoire "other" est un problème qui court depuis un petit moment sur ios.
Il est possible de la diminuer avec certaines astuces comme celles citées sur mes messages précédents mais il y a d'autres.
Il est vrai qu'elle grossit vite quelques fois comme pour la tablette de @ppe.


			
				ppe a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne rencontre pas le problème sur un iphone 5S


@ppe, alors appelle l'assistance apple si ton air est encore sous garantie.


----------



## PPE (16 Juillet 2014)

C'est un ipad 2


----------



## lineakd (16 Juillet 2014)

@ppe, oops... Je n'ai pas fait attention!


----------

